
“Why wasn't this page found? We asked some leading economists.” [FT's 404 page] - visakanv
http://www.ft.com/intl/404/
======
visakanv
I found this page simultaneously entertaining and educational. My personal
favorite:

SPECULATIVE BUBBLE: The page never actually existed and was fundamentally
impossible, but everyone bought into it in a frenzy and it's all now ending in
tears.

Also,

MORAL HAZARD: Showing you this page would only encourage you to want more
pages.

